# PDF catalog of new orca



## albertodealcudia (Apr 2, 2005)

http://80.34.228.92/ficha/ORBEA/archivos/ssn.pdf


----------



## orcanova (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Alberto....

I just bought a 2006 Orca with Dura-Ace and Rolf Prima Elan Aero wheelset, and now I have buyer's remorse. I don't know if I could afford the 07 but it looks like a work of art...


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I can't wait till the first official reviews. PezCycling usually give "on the money" and honest reviews of what they test ride.

Actually, my LBS will have the new Orca unveiling this Friday 9/8/06, perhaps I'll get to test ride it too, but most of all I'll take pics ands post them here.

Any special requests?..

Corsaire


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

*Where is Orbea-USA?*

I Wish this .pdf was in English! Where is Orbea-USA web site update on the 07 stuff?

It is interesting that the Size 60cm has the same "GEOMETRIA" as the 54cm frame. (me thinks there is cut&paste type-o lurking!) Perhaps the US will get the correct catalog.

Hope to build up an 07 Orca next year. Buy frame...make payments for 3months...buy group-o...make payments for 3months...should be on the road by Sept-07!!


----------



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I have not read a review of a bike that pez does not like!


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

I can get by in spanish pretty well. The text doesn't really say much as for how the bike rides, only how stiffer it is compared to the 2006 model. In short: a lighter, better (pressumably), nicer and sharper looking bike than the previous one.

Like I said I'll see it this friday at my local bike shop. I'll take pics.

Corsaire


----------



## Falldog (Aug 27, 2006)

Please take a close up of the Front Derailure bracket...it looks like a bracket...not a clamp on.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fire262 (Aug 29, 2006)

does anyone have the Opal?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

ORBEA USA is in Little Rock Ar.


----------

